# Your Favourite Classic Reads!



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

What Are Your Favourite Classic Reads?

I know it's the 21st Century, and I need to get with the times, but I do love to delve into a good ol' classic book. That's not to say I don't read contemporary books, believe me, I do, but I can't give up on the oldies.

Classic Must Reads:

Pride and Prejudice
Lord Of The Flies
Catch-22
Wuthering Heights
The Picture Of Dorian Gray
The Great Gatsby
Brave New World
1984
To Kill A Mockingbird

What's your classic must reads?


----------



## lmyrick (Feb 23, 2012)

I would add pretty much all of Charles Dickens to your list.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

lmyrick said:


> I would add pretty much all of Charles Dickens to your list.


Whoa, let's not get crazy here. The topic is "must reads", and while I consider Charles Dickens to be the greatest writer of English prose, many of his books (particularly the, uh, "thicker" entries) can become chokingly melodramatic. For most folks, the list of Dickens "must reads" would include "David Copperfield", "A Tale of Two Cities", and maybe "Great Expectations".

However, my favorite has always been "Oliver Twist".

And for something even shorter, it's hard to beat "A Christmas Carol"...

...the ultimate holiday "must read".

Todd


----------



## Mark Young (Dec 13, 2010)

My favorites? Just a few:

Steinbeck's _Cannery Row_, _East of Eden_, and _Grapes of Wrath_
Anything Hemingway wrote.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

It's odd that I haven't read many of Dickens' novels considering I hear them being mentioned so many times. Oliver Twist, of course, I have to agree on. I have Great Expectations and A Tale Of Two Cities on my bookshelf that are gathering dust. I will pick them up and read them eventually.

Haven't read any of Steinbeck's works. I also need to check out some of Hemingway's novels. A Farewell To Arms is probably the only work of his I can recall.

Good choices. More books to add to my to-read pile


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

The Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

The Picture of Dorian Gray is one of my favorite books of all time. I also love reading Doyle's Sherlock Holmes stories, The Phantom of the Opera, and Edgar Allan Poe's works.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My list is too long to mention, but I can't get enough of these books:

Le Morte D'arthur
The Iliad
The Nibelungenlied
The Lord of the Rings
Hamlet
Foundation


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I love the Odyssey.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

1984 is absolutely one of my favorites.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I love the Odyssey.


Would've included that on my list too, but that would have only kept it growing.


----------



## Dragonfly Editing (Janet) (May 29, 2012)

Ray Bradbury Fahrenheit 451 has to be included on my list. Jack Chalker's Well World series, also.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

1.A Song of Ice and Fire
2.Three days to see
3.The Wizard of OZ
4.A zori zdes tikhiye
5.The Kite Runner
6.The Catcher in the Rye
7.Cien anos de soledad
8.Under the Hawthorn Tree

I will work hard to read more nice books.


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Animal Farm by George Orwell. Oh, and Jayne Eyre. And Tess of the D'urbervilles (is that how you spell it?) Always meant to get round to reading To Kill a Mockingbird but never have. Maybe this summer...


----------



## JR_gin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm...

I know its contemporary with the recent sad news of his passing, but I would have to speak up for Ray Bradbury's 'The Martian Chronicles' - a poetically beautiful book


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

Just looked up The Martian Chronicles, and I must say it sounds intriguing. I tried reading Lord Of The Rings a few years ago, but it didn't go so well. I haven't given up on it just yet, I just don't know when I'll pick it up again.

One I forgot to add to the list was The Chronicles Of Narnia. I did love that series.

Keep the list coming. I've started my books-to-buy list from all your suggestions


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

For mystery readers: Josephine Tey's Brat Farrar


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

"The Count of Monte Cristo" is one I've re-read every few years.
"Wuthering Heights" and "The House of Mirth" just keep blowing me away after several re-reads.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I was surprised how much I enjoyed reading _The Song of Roland_. I read the Dorothy L Sayers translation, which does not appear to be available for Kindle.


----------



## b00kw0rm (Jun 8, 2012)

Lord of the Flies
Jane Eyre
Brave New World
Madame Bovary
Are the Harry Potter books considered classics yet?


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I think people have different opinions on what makes a book a classic. Maybe Harry Potter will be classed as this generation's classic. We'll see. I did enjoy Jane Eyre but not enough to add it to my favourites.

Just bought Les Miserables, so hoping this turns out well, so I can add it to my list.

Another classic read is The Adventures Of Huckleberry Finn


----------



## Craig Halloran (May 15, 2012)

I would recommend:

The Old Man and the Sea - Hemingway
The Great Gatsby - F. Scott
Billy Bud - Melville
and
Any Robert E. Howard Conan (I think everyone would find something they could appreciate about his powerfully descriptive writing that inspired so many generations of writers and artists abroad.)


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if the Harry Potter Books are considered classics yet, but what about LOTR's?  I love so many of the books already mentioned, but I think my favorite classic is To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

For me, here's two old classics: 

Sense and Sensibility 
Pride and Prejudice 

and two "newer" classics: 

The Moonspinners by Mary Stewart 
This Rough Magic by Mary Stewart...*loved* her books!


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

King Lear
Moby Dick
Huckleberry Finn
Les Misérables


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Faves:

The Count of Monte Cristo
Moby Dick
Pride and Prejudice
Lord Of The Flies
To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

aleciastone said:


> What Are Your Favourite Classic Reads?
> 
> I know it's the 21st Century, and I need to get with the times, but I do love to delve into a good ol' classic book. That's not to say I don't read contemporary books, believe me, I do, but I can't give up on the oldies.
> 
> ...


Yes to CATCH 22, THE GREAT GATSBY, 1984

For me, also:
THE MASTER AND MARGARITA by Mikhail Bulgakov
HUNGER by Knut Hamsun
THE IDIOT by Dostoyevsky
THE LEOPARD by Giuseppe Tomasi di Lampedusa
CAIN'S BOOK by Alexander Trocchi
ZEN AND THE ART OF MOTORCYCLE MAINTENANCE by Robert Pirsig
DARKNESS VISIBLE by William Golding
A CONFEDERACY OF DUNCES by John Kennedy Toole

Couple of those might be pushing the definition of classic, as they're from 1960/1970s...but time is a-passing, and quality is quality...or Quality as Pirsig would say.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't read any of those on your list, John. I think The Leopard is the only one I've heard of. I'll start my google search now and see which one tickles my fancy.

Nice list. Thanks, John 

One I've been meaning to read is Around The World In 80 Days by Jules Vernes. Anyone read it? Is it worth the read?


----------



## grudginglycurmudgeonly (Jun 9, 2012)

I remember reading 'His Last Bow' by Sir Aurthur Conan Doyle as a precocious 11 year old and feeling quite self satisfied at having finished it.

Realising many years later that having done so somewhat spoilt my experience of rereading, having hoovered up the plot sequence the first time round yet missing the brilliance in the narrative.

It's like some infuriating little snipe whispering


Spoiler



it's Kevin Spacey, he's keyser soze


 in your ear when you're 5 minutes into 'The Usual Suspects" and then realsing that the infuriating little snipe is infact you


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I do like Sir Doyle, but I haven't read His Last Bow. Eleven? Wow, impressive.

Another to add to the list is:

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

How in the world did I forget "Hamlet"?  My all time favorite, followed by Othello.


----------



## grudginglycurmudgeonly (Jun 9, 2012)

aleciastone said:


> I do like Sir Doyle, but I haven't read His Last Bow. Eleven? Wow, impressive.
> 
> Another to add to the list is:
> 
> Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


Yeah, as I said - precocious, if only i could travel back in time and 'have a word' with my younger self - I don't know whether I would slap me, or just cut out the middle man and advise purchase of a top hat, monocle and cane


----------



## el.green (Jun 8, 2012)

Any Mark Twain 
Wuthering Heights
Great Gatsby
Do Agatha Christie novels count as classics? No? I love them anyway


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

A Farwell to Arms is probably one of my favorite books of all time.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot Othello ... How could I? I read it in school and loved it.

I have Watership Down sitting on my shelf, so I will pick it up sometime this year. Heard it's a great read.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Define "Classic" Read. At the very least, the author must be dead, I think.

By no means complete....

_Waiting for Godot_ by Samuel Beckett
_In Cold Blood_ by Truman Capote
_Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad
_Notes From the Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky
_Crime and Punishment_ by Fyodor Dostoevsky
_The Sound and the Fury_ by William Faulkner
_Jude the Obscure_ by Thomas Hardy
_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka
_The Razor's Edge_ by W. Somerset Maugham
_Lolita_ by Vladimir Nabokov
_Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell
_Slaughterhouse-Five_ by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

lmyrick said:


> I would add pretty much all of Charles Dickens to your list.


This. Also all of Jane Austen's books.


----------



## MariaJohansson (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely _Wuthering Heights_.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

I would add Alice's Adventures in Wonderland to a list of classics that should be read.


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

A Christmas Carol
Jane Eyre
To Kill a Mockingbird
Tom Sawyer
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn
Heidi
The Martian Chronicles
The Little Princess
The Three Muskateers
The Man in the Iron Mask
Journey to the Center of the Earth

My number one favorite that I have read many times......Gone With the Wind


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mark another one for The Count of Monte Cristo.  I also LOVE The Scarlet Pimpernel.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

The Stranger
The Human Comedy
A Death in the Family
V.
The Sound and the Fury
All the King's Men
Huck Finn
Mysteries by Knut Hamsun
The Immoralist
Blood Meridian


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

The poetry of Rimbaud
The Annotated Alice
Hamlet
A bunch of Jane Austen's works
Kidnapped and Treasure Island
White Fang


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I think many of Austen's work is a must. I agree with Alice's Adventures in Wonderland. Haven't read it so long but just got a free kindle version from amazon.

Also:

The Collector by John Fowles (Love it!)


----------



## Thomas Christopher (Jun 7, 2012)

Cool Thread!

_Macbeth_
_Hunger_ - Knute Hamsun
_The Sheltering Sky_- Paul Bowles
_Gilgamesh_
_Heart of Darkness_ - Joseph Conrad
_As I lay Dying_ - Faulkner
_1984_
_The Trial_ by Franz Kafka


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Lord of the Flies would be on there.  Also Catcher in the Rye.  I also liked War of the Worlds and Journey to the Center of the Earth by H.G. Wells.  I like the Doyle Sherlock Holmes stories, mostly.  I love Shakespeare, especially Hamlet.  

I am not a big fan of most classics, however.  

Oh, I am also a fan of Steinbeck - Of Mice and Men, in particular.


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

The Divine Comedy (the whole thing) - Dante
Travels with Charlie - Steinbeck

-- I like a lot, but those are my favorites


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

Good choices, Balaspa, though I'm certain Journey to the Centre of the Earth is by Jules Verne. I haven't read the book, but I'm sure it's not one of H.G. Well's work. I know the story of War of the Worlds but I would still like to read the book. And of course, Shakespeare is a must.

Two Classics I'm looking forward to reading are:

Moby Dick
A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## charlotteunsworth (Jul 1, 2012)

For me the list has to include Austen's Persuasion - it's a sadder read at times, but a more adult one in many ways than Pride and Prejudice - which makes sense, given they were her last/first! 

I'd also include Great Expectations, Hemingway's The Sun Also Rises, Fitzgerald's The Great Gatsby, and Shelley's Frankenstein. Planning to teach most of these to sixth form this year as well! Perks of being a teacher is getting to read and share your favourites!


----------



## bookuniverse (Jul 1, 2012)

A tale of two cities by Charles Dickens


----------



## Phil Berry (Jun 22, 2012)

Zola's Germinal, translated of course. Grim, but that's the way I like them.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

East of Eden - transcendent!
The Count of Monte Cristo - I read the unabridged version (1500 pages?) and was so glad - loved every word

As for Charles Dickens ... ugh! Did my senior thesis on Bleak House and will be happy never to read another Dickens book again!

Some of my favorite classics are children's books ....

Nancy Drew! Sparked the curiosity in me, and hours of "mystery play" with me and my sister
The Betsy Tacy series - loved going back in time to girlhood in ... was it the early 1900s?

... and, frankly, simple as they were, I loved the Choose Your Own Adventure books. I loved that there were endless possibilities; that every story could branch out in so many ways.

Before Harry Potter of course there were the Ruth Chew books! Did anyone else read those? The Witch's Buttons, The Seven League Boots ... I can't remember the titles, but I devoured those books as a kid. My imagination ran wild!


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, some distrubing covers there, Phil. I like it!

Definitely haven't come across these books, but I'm looking forward to exploring them.

I notice a lot of the classic books I read are full of romance and drama, which I quite like, but I think I'll head in the other direction and seek out something more haunting. A good classic thriller would do just well, so if you have any suggestions, please let me know.

I still need to read Mary Shelley's Frankenstein. Can't believe I haven't read that book yet.


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Pamstucky. Still haven't read East of Eden yet. I started A Tale of Two Cities but put it down. Maybe I'll have better luck next time round.

Nancy Drew was a favourite of mine. Haven't read them in so long but I'll be picking them up again soon. Haven't heard of the Betsy Tracy series not the Ruth Chew books, but will check them out. As long as they are full of adventure and mischief then they might be just the things I'm looking for.


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

Ruth Chew books are hard to find anymore, and they're definitely not of the length of HP. But you can still find them on occasion, and her website's still up!

http://www.ruthchew.com/

If you read them, let me know what you think! I have such fond memories of reading those books!


----------



## Senseidoji (Jul 12, 2012)

I actually like Dickens. Christmas Carol is one that I read every year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Not enough people read Katherine Mansfield, which is a shame because they're missing a terrific writer.

Steinbeck.
Hemingway.
Conrad.
Graham Greene.

The Great Gatsby is superb ... wish I could say the same about the rest of FSF's work.


----------



## Daniel McHugh (Aug 15, 2011)

Treasure Island: A cutthroat around every corner.
The Hobbit: A sense of humor that LOTR lacks.
Frankenstein: Perfection.
The Last of the Mohicans: Distilled Adventure
Dracula: Contains none of Frankenstein's deep questions, but makes up for it with sheer fright.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio (Jul 13, 2012)

Some of my favorites... 

The Catcher in the Rye
Allan Poe's Tales
The Sorrows of Young Werther
The Betrothed


----------



## Steve D Palmer (Jun 28, 2012)

Watership Down
Everything by Roald Dahl, especially The Witches, which is utter genius.
Grendel


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

el.green said:


> Any Mark Twain
> Wuthering Heights
> Great Gatsby
> Do Agatha Christie novels count as classics? No? I love them anyway


I love Agatha Christie novels, particularly the Poirot books. I'm currently re-reading the entire series in chronological order, and am on book 52 of 78 or so.


----------



## Steven Lee Gilbert (Mar 21, 2012)

I am dedicating a good chunk of my reading next year to Shakespeare, as I'm hoping a bit of age (okay, decades) added to college has deepened my appreciation for his work. After that, I am sure I will add to this list but for now, my favorite classics:

East of Eden
A Farewell to Arms
The Call of the Wild
The Road
The Art of War
The Killer Angels
A River Runs Through It
Deliverance (40 yr anniversary this yr!)


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

Jane Eyre, The Picture of Dorian Gray and Washington Square.


----------



## BowlOfCherries (May 8, 2009)

Some of them:
*Thérèse Raquin* by Emile Zola
*The Black Sheep* by Honoré de Balzac
*East of Eden* by John Steinbeck
*The Good Earth* by Pearl S. Buck
*In Tragic Life* by Vardis Fisher
*The Awakening Land Trilogy * by Conrad Richter
*The Jungle * by Upton Sinclair
*The Octopus* by Frank Norris


----------



## pamstucky (Sep 16, 2011)

Simon Haynes - if you're re-reading Agatha, chronologically, you must read this article! Fascinating! It talks about her writing, notably her vocabulary, and how it changed through her books, how some think it reveals the onset of Alzheimer's, around book 73.


----------



## John Daulton (Feb 28, 2012)

_Little Big Man_, Thomas Berger
_House of the Seven Gables_, Nathaniel Hawthorne (plus all his short stories are amazing)
_The Age of Innocence_, Edith Wharton

There are so many more, so I decided to just pick three I hadn't seen on here. And I agree with tons and tons of what's already been said.


----------



## raychensmith (Jul 11, 2012)

The Great Gatsby -- great prose and atmosphere.  Penetrating characters.  

1984 -- incredible recreation of the world.  You actually believe it.

That's all I can remember now.  A lot of classics were assigned to me, but I never read them or gave up after a few pages (like the infamous Scarlet Letter!).


----------



## Lyndsay (Jul 25, 2012)

The Picture of Dorian Gray, The Monk, The Sandman, Wuthering Heights, Dr Faustus, Macbeth, Frankenstein, Dracula, The Castle of Otranto, The Inferno...


----------



## Audrey Finch (May 18, 2012)

Enid Blyton started it all for me, so she will always be a classic in my eyes - not sure I'm still allowed to say that
One Hundred Years of Solitude, The Princess Bride, East of Eden, To Kill a Mockingbird.
And maybe not a classic yet, but destined to become one - His Dark Materials, by Philip Pullman


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

You know, I haven't read any of Enid Blyton's books. I always say I'm going to start reading them but never get round to actually doing it. Also need to get around to His Dark Materials.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

I remember reading the Cliff's Notes for The Scarlet Letter in high school.  When I found out what it was about, I went out and bought the book.


----------



## Dylan Hayes (Aug 18, 2012)

Pretty much anything by Jules Verne
Agatha Christie novels (especially _Murder on the Orient Express_ and _And Then There Were None_)
Shakespeare's plays (especially _A Midsummer Night's Dream_)
_The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes_
_A Christmas Carol_
_The Wonderful Wizard of Oz_ and its various sequels
_To Kill a Mockingbird_
_Brave New World_
_1984_

I will probably have a lot more titles to add to my list once I get around to reading them.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, pamstucky, for the article on Agatha Christie. I have a 45 minute commute and am listening to the A.C. books on cd chronologically - I read them years ago and am enjoying them again.


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

Ooh... a question close to my heart!

I too love Persuasion (think it is Austen's best)
The Portrait of a Lady by Henry James
The Once and Future King  by TH White (best King Arthur Book in my opinion)
Jane Eyre is up there for me, 
and... to round it out at five for the moment, The Theatre and Its Double by Antonin Artaud

I wont even start on adding plays to the list, because those are a completely different category for me!


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

Moby Dick!
War and Peace
To Kill a Mockingbird (which I just read--love love loved it.)
The Great Gatsby
The Group, by Mary McCarthy
A Tale of Two Cities, my favorite Dickens
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, my favorite Twain

.... so many!


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice list Ivhiggins. I started A Tale of Two Cities (which has one of the best opening lines I've ever read) but had so much to do, I had to put it down. Will pick it up again someday.

Can't remember if anyone has mentioned these:

The Three Musketeers by Alexandre Dumas
The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
Tess of the D’Urbervilles by Thomas Hardy
Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

The Hobbit - not as much of a dry history book as LOTR.

Anything by Rudyard Kipling, eg Just So Stories. Just brilliant.

Agreed with Roald Dahl, too.

Not sure if they'd count as 'classics' per se, but old sci-fi, such as Isaac Asimov (Positronic Man, etc).


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

Pride and Prejudice,I like the leading role in it ，and I think Elizabeth is very brave


----------



## L.M.Sherwin (Sep 3, 2012)

_To Kill a Mockingbird_
_Dracula_
_The Handmaid's Tale_
_Hamlet_
_The Hobbit_
_The Lord of the Rings_
_Chronicles of Narnia_


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Agree with Pride and Prejudice and Jane Eyre, two of my favorites
The Wizard of Oz series
Much Ado About Nothing was always my favorite Shakespeare play
Anne of Green Gables
Catch 22
1984
Little Women


----------



## kmgiven (Jul 3, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice
Middlemarch
Fathers and Sons (Turgenev)
The Age of Innocence
To Kill a Mockingbird
The Iliad
various plays by Shakespeare and the Greek dramatists (especially Euripides)
poetry by Robert Frost and Anna Akhmatova


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

> The Wizard of Oz


Also, _Peter Pan_, for sure


----------



## tomato88 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was probably influenced by the ending of the Scarlet Letter which I read right before, but Jane Eyre was the first classic that I felt fully satisfied and happy about the ending.


----------



## TylerCoulson (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if this book counts as a classic yet, but I love Sometimes A Great Notion by Ken Kesey. It's getting up there in years--if it's not a classic yet, it should be!


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Pride and Prejudice
To Kill a Mockingbird
A Christmas Carol


----------



## davetylerdurden (Apr 23, 2012)

Wuthering Heights - Absolute classic
Lord of the Rings Trilogy - need I say more
Candide or Optimism - for the sheer epicness
The Sign of Four - because Holmes is a dude
Dubliners - One city, many views 

Think that's about it.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually just bought Stephen King's The Long Walk for a second read and truth be told ( my opinion) it stands as one of his best stories- even all these years later

THIS is the one that will stand the test of time because its so timeless as a metaphor

But that's me....

I just thought I would point it out for anyone who is undecided or between books and looking for a unique story to read


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

The Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
For Whom the Bell Tolls - Ernest Hemingway
The Beautiful and the Damned - F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Al Stone (Mar 30, 2012)

I haven't heard of The Long Way, so I'll definitely go check it out. Thanks for the recommendation, Frank


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

The Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## Angela Brown (Nov 16, 2012)

Pride and Prejudice along with Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austin
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - Tolkien
*The Narnia Chronicles - C.S. Lewis* this is my all-time favorite


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

_To Kill a Mockingbird_ by Harper Lee
_Rebecca _ by Daphne du Maurier


----------



## Fantasma (Aug 25, 2012)

kmgiven said:


> Middlemarch


Oh, me too, me too! I agree with a lot of the choices in this thread, but I just love _Middlemarch_. I see its flaws, but I love it. I just picture George Eliot having a fantastic time writing it. I've read it maybe 6 times.


----------

